# Morph help please :)



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

So would like to double check on 4 of my babies and see if people can help identify them!

Also, two babies at my work that are very unusual and would like to see if anyone knows their morphs too 

This baby is meant to be a patternless  (i have no idea ya see)









This one is meant to be mack snow hypo









This one came in as a normal but I just would like to double check









This one should be a blizzard  (head isnt that big, was just closer to the camera )









Now these two... they are stunning! They are meant to be normals, but no yellow on them etc









Would love help, spesh about the bottom two as might be considering buying :blush:

Thanks!


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

the morphs are looking correct to me the normal has a nice pattern the bottom two are very light and the one on the right looks like a hypo.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thankies 

Anyone else to back this up


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Yup, Mirphy patternless









Yup, Mack snow hypo









Normal, lovely abbarent patterning









Yup, blizzard.









One on left is a normal, the one on the right could be a Hypo or Superhypo, Will have to see how it develops.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome!

Thankies


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

The one on the right in the last picture looks like a mack snow hypo to me


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> The one on the right in the last picture looks like a mack snow hypo to me


 
i 2nd that


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

But arent mack snows black and white?

They are both brown, the one on the right has no black on its body sept the head and tail abit :\

And my mack snow hypo i already has looks nothing like it :\


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lovely Leo's


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

all gorgeous!!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks all 

They are stunning, cant wait till i add my DB to them


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Deffo Patternless.IMO look like it maybe Albino patternless.Got a eye shot.









Hypo snow,









Normal could even be Hypo.Needs to mature a bit more.









Blizzard.









(Left)Normal.(Right)IMO Hypo snow Looks to be going Super hypo snow.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ah ok 

Awesome once again 

Thanks for all the help guys


----------

